# P99 vs SW99



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

As all of U know - I have a P99 A/S 9mm, a P99c A/S 9mm and a SW99 9mm. I bought the SW99 for $439 in 2005 when I couldn't find a P99 A/S in my area. It is a great gun, and before I tracked down an actual Walther, it was my most accurate handgun. It's basically a clone of the P99 A/S - it works exactly the same.

In general, though, I prefer the Walther over the S&W clone. It looks cooler, I prefer the grip texture of the Walther more, and the slide to frame fit is a bit tighter. Also, when the slide is back, the SW99 barrel has more play than the Walther does.

I keep my SW99 as my night stand gun with an M5 light on it. I use it instead of the P99 A/S, so I don't have to keep taking my light on and off (I shoot the P99 much more).

Yesterday, I took my SW99 out for the first time in about 7 months. I noticed that the trigger is a bit smoother on my SW99 than the P99, but yet it is heavier on the SW99 by just a tiny bit. Also, when shooting, I've noticed for quite some time that the P99 is just a bit more accurate. My SW99 groups great - but its easier to hit the bullseye with the Walther.

While the SW99 is a great gun, and I have my slide hard chromed and do not plan on getting rid of it. The Walther is the better gun by just a hair...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

They now show on the Walther web site the P99AS and they are making more of them and easier to get. Do you consider them actual Walthers? Do you know if their making the parts over in Germany and putting it together here or are they doing everything in the states?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> They now show on the Walther web site the P99AS and they are making more of them and easier to get. Do you consider them actual Walthers? Do you know if their making the parts over in Germany and putting it together here or are they doing everything in the states?


The P99s are 100% german, and put together in germany. They only have "S&W" stamped on the slide because of US import laws - S&W is the US importer. The P99s have been 100% german for quite some time in fact - S&W only made the uppers for the P99 for a very short period of time, many years ago.

Now, S&W make the PPKs here in the US under Walther license, but that's a different animal


----------

